# I write to keep sane



## A Scott (Apr 1, 2015)

Greetings. I joined this site a fairly long time ago, and then I found a way to talk myself out of writing for fun.  I now have a rejuvenated drive to share my written words and to read words from others who love writing for the unpredictability of it all!  For now, I plan on finding a cozy table in the corner and playing observer, but it won't be long before I join in and, hopefully, entertain you as you entertain me.  

Scott


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 1, 2015)

Well hello Scott,
pull up a chair and we can put the world to rights. Glad to see you scratching that itch.

Welcome to the asylum.
BC


----------



## Nicholas McConnaughay (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello. I also write to keep sane. Or more fittingly, I write to put my insanity to use. Welcome to the site!


----------



## A Scott (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey Bazz,

Thanks for the welcome.  Glad to be back.  

Scott


----------



## A Scott (Apr 1, 2015)

That's a much better way of wording what I am feeling.  See?!? I've benefitted from my return already! Thanks Nick!


----------



## am_hammy (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey there Scott! Glad you've decided to come out of hiding and join us again. 

It's never to late to start writing. "Right now" is always a great time to get back into the flow of things. I've used writing as a method of catharsis, so I'm right there with ya on the sanity part. 

You'll have plenty to observe here so definitely take a look around, kick back, have a cup of coffee and take advantage of the energy you've gained towards writing. Harness all that and push it into your words. I have no doubt you'll find even more motivation here and inspiration. I know this place has helped me immensely so I can safely say there's plenty of encouragement to go around!

Happy exploring and see you around on the boards ^_^


----------



## A Scott (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks for the encouragement, Hammy.  Life is good here.  I am not always happy when I write, but I am usually happy when I go back and marvel at what I have written.  Not that my writing is earth-shattering or anything; I just enjoy seeing my thoughts in print.  There is so much I have to learn about writing for an audience, and how to keep an audience engaged with my writing.  I know I will learn a lot from the others here.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 2, 2015)

Scott... I see you joined in 2013... You have returned! Wonderful! I hope you don't sit on the side lines too long.. I want you writing.. writing.. writing...lol. No more writer's relapse... not good for you. Jump into the madness... join a writing [ there's that word again] challenge, get that writing [again] muscle flexed! This place is a hive of creativity and inspiration... Mentors are ready to help.. I personally have no problem cracking my poetic whip from time to time...lol.. I hope to see you around... Peace always... Julia


----------



## A Scott (Apr 2, 2015)

Wow...now THAT is the sort of coaching I needed!!  What does that say about me?  The motivation must erupt from within me and I am going to use this place and all of you wonderful people to fuel those flames.  I have a ton of material that I would love to showcase here.  My reluctance to hear negative feedback has contributed to my lack of writing here in the past but I am pretty sure I am over that now.  After all, the only way that I can learn is to listen to what others have to say about my works.  I am done with my writers relapse and will commit to checking in here at least every other day.  

Thank you for your kind words, Julia.  I hope to see you around, too.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 2, 2015)

Ahhh Scott... you said  one of my favorite words.. you said the "F" word...Flame!!! Burn baby Burn!


----------



## kellypeace (Apr 9, 2015)

Writing and painting are the only things that keep my mind busy when I have a low day (I have bpd) so I totally understand! Hope to see your work around here soon!


----------



## KellInkston (Apr 10, 2015)

FUEL THE FIRE OF YOUR DREAMS!


----------



## Blade (Apr 12, 2015)

:hi:Welcome back to the forums A Scott .

I am pleased to see you have returned for another go. I get what you mean by writing to stay sane as I write almost all my stuff to myself basically. Please ask any questions if need be and good luck on your endeavours.:thumbl:


----------



## A Scott (Apr 13, 2015)

Well, that's the thing.  I have written volumes that have never been seen by anyone but me.  That was true up until the other day.  My live-in girlfriend decided to open one of my journals while I was at work and was not happy with what she read.  I wrote a lot of strange stuff when I was employed as a sex offender therapist in the prison system and I wrote it mostly to rid myself of the demons that lived in my head as a result of having to sit through some pretty crazy narratives.  "How can you write such stuff?" she yelled.  I can write it because it helps me put the craziness of life into some sort of perspective.  

Thanks for all of your responses.  I wish each of you much success in your writing.  Fight those demons.  

Scott


----------



## escorial (Apr 14, 2015)

View attachment 8167


----------



## TeriBeth (May 12, 2015)

"I write to keep sane." Yes! I hear you loud and clear. I'm almost positive sanity is highly overrated, but it's nice to try. Right?


----------



## Mandy Colton (Jun 1, 2015)

Big ditto. My genre range is like whiplash.


----------

